
Ask HN: Chrome autplay policy has YouTube whitelisted? - phillipseamore
For work I have to use a site that has an embedded YouTube video as a &quot;cover image&quot;.  It always plays automatically and bugs me a lot.<p>I double checked chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;flags and autoplay policy is set to &quot;Document user activation is required.&quot;  Reloading the site with the focus in DevTools the video still plays.<p>Went to Chrome Canary, doublechecked chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;flags and it also autplays there with no interaction.<p>I&#x27;m very disappointed if Google&#x2F;Chrome is whitelisting YT videos embedded on third party sites while every other service needs to work without autoplay.<p>And yes I know I can use plugins, other browsers and FAX - this is about the apparent whitelisting of YT from the policy.
======
mneil
I don't know if they are or not but I do know that the autoplay, with user
activation required, does not apply to sites you frequently visit and play
videos on (they track behavior and potentially allow auto play). If you're a
YouTube user then that policy likely allows all YouTube videos to play
immediately. I recently ram into this and dig through the flags and some code
to figure out why I couldn't get autoplay to work on a site I was building.

~~~
phillipseamore
Thanks for the input mneil. That's why I installed and tested with Chrome
Canary - latest version, and no data in the profile. Same result and never
visited YT with Canary. To make sure I should setup a clean VM and test again.

~~~
phillipseamore
Clean Ubuntu install with Chrome also autoplays the embedded YT video with
autoplay policy set to user interaction.

